# qjail install error



## Martillo1 (Sep 18, 2012)

When I try to install the basejail/fulljail it returns an error related to proc not being installed.

`# qjail install -c`

I am following 9-STABLE. Qjail is version 1.5.


----------



## SirDice (Sep 19, 2012)

See procfs(5)


----------



## Martillo1 (Sep 22, 2012)

Do you suggest unmounting /proc before the operation?


----------

